# Myspace for people with Anxiety!!



## Sabrina

http://www.myanxiety.org

I haven't signed on yet, too lazy opcorn


----------



## leppardess

Pretty kewl  :banana

http://www.myanxiety.org/leppardess


----------



## Bon

http://www.myanxiety.org/Bon

Blah..........Under status, I roared when I saw a choice was "Desperate"

There may be a little discrepancy in my age :hide My mouse slipped.


----------



## leppardess

realspark said:


> http://www.myanxiety.org/Bon
> 
> Blah..........Under status, I roared when I saw a choice was "Desperate"
> 
> There may be a little discrepancy in my age :hide My mouse slipped.


I thought that was you  :squeeze


----------



## Message

http://www.myanxiety.org/message


----------



## Scrub-Zero

http://www.myanxiety.org/TristeGolem


----------



## andy1984

http://www.myanxiety.org/user/?P=andy1984


----------



## TruSeeker777

http://www.myanxiety.org/TruSeeker777


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake

http://www.myanxiety.org/MissChocolate


----------



## AdamCanada

http://www.myanxiety.org/AdamCanada

need to work on it a bit still


----------



## ShyGuy

Great website!

http://www.myanxiety.org/ShyGuy


----------



## Derekgnr

http://www.myanxiety.org/derekgnr


----------



## mranonhello

http://www.myanxiety.org/radfaraf


----------



## Equisgurl

http://www.myanxiety.org/Empathy


----------



## Squizzy

http://www.myanxiety.org/Squizzy


----------



## FreeSoul

I just made mine up quick on the spot, but I got to run so I'll flesh it out later.

http://www.myanxiety.org/FreeSoul


----------



## Noca

http://www.myanxiety.org/Noca


----------



## GTI79

http://www.myanxiety.org/Twiggy

maybe I'll fill more stuff in later.


----------



## David1976

http://www.myanxiety.org/David1976


----------



## Thunder

Thunder said:


> For all members of SAS. Work in progress. If you want a pic added just send it to the admin email at the bottom of this page.
> 
> http://www.myanxiety.org/socialanxietysupport


If you would like to add an article to the blog just mail it to the admin email.


----------



## Anxiety75

Just signed up.

http://www.myanxiety.org/Anxiety75


----------



## Becky

Is anyone else having trouble with that site being extreemly slow today?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

yup, same here. I can't acces the site at all.


----------



## Becky

:fall I'm glad it isn't just me


----------



## Thunder

Just like myspace.


----------



## FreeSoul

It went down for maintinece last night sometime while I was updating stuff... I guess It made me appear logged in all night long.
Umm, anyway my profile is updated and more presentable now. 
I just added everyone in the thread so far. We should all be friends shouldn't we?


----------



## Dr_JosH

its not working for me at all


----------



## Thunder

Dr_JosH said:



> its not working for me at all


Working fine for me now.


----------



## ghostgurl

Awesome. 
http://www.myanxiety.org/ghostgurl


----------



## andy1984

Its not working for me either. I just get this:


----------



## ghostgurl

Yeah it's being slow. :mum


----------



## justagirl04

http://www.myanxiety.org/cutenessomg

edit: the website started working..


----------



## Dr_JosH

the page wont load for me anyone know why?
Server not found

Firefox can't find the server at http://www.myanxiety.org.

* Check the address for typing errors such as
ww.example.com instead of
http://www.example.com

* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.
it says that it worked for me befor but it dont work now


----------



## Roberto

^try again - the server was down

http://www.myanxiety.org/dosmuski

add me if you like ( i'm really not as narcissistic as i may appear to be. :flush )


----------



## mserychic

http://www.myanxiety.org/user/?P=mserychic


----------



## sonya99

http://www.myanxiety.org/sonya99


----------



## liquorice

http://www.myanxiety.org/liquorice


----------



## Thunder

There are 11 members from this thread pending on our friends list, check you profile


----------



## shoe

Just added mine 

I sorta need to update it, I just basically copied it from my myspace page.

http://www.myanxiety.org/shoe

-shoe


----------



## Kristen930

http://www.myanxiety.org/sweeter0522 :b


----------



## feelingblue

http://www.myanxiety.org/feelingblue24 :banana opcorn


----------



## Chrysalii

http://www.myanxiety.org/Chrysalii

Now...what shall I do with it.


----------



## aka dru

hi, mine is... http://www.myanxiety.org/druzie thankyou, godbless


----------



## NewWorldOrder

I'll make one tomorrow, too tired now.


----------



## missperfection

Add me - you know you want to 

http://www.myanxiety.org/missperfection


----------



## Captain_Fear

http://www.myanxiety.org/user/?P=Captain_Fear


----------



## rb27

http://www.myanxiety.org/OMG_Its_Rob


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

http://www.myanxiety.org/user/?P=OneIsaLonelyNumber


----------



## whatifitstaken

http://www.myanxiety.org/jslymor


----------



## Amocholes

http://www.myanxiety.org/Amocholes


----------



## keem

http://www.myanxiety.org/Keem

It's a work in progress.


----------



## fallenstar

http://www.myanxiety.org/user/?P=fallenstar


----------



## LibertadIlusoria

http://www.myanxiety.org/jennifer


----------



## eyeguess

http://www.myanxiety.org/Mogwai


----------



## Smythe

http://www.myanxiety.org/Smythe


----------



## SAgirl

I'm on there, but will not say my name. If your interested in adding me pm me.


----------



## david73

http://www.myanxiety.org/David73


----------



## Becky

Perrap39 said:


> the site isnt working for me..is anyone else having trouble?


It's working for me.


----------



## Thunder

http://webtribesinc.com/contact.html


----------



## Eraserhead

http://www.myanxiety.org/Nicolay


----------



## naoko

I just got one yesterday but just found out that the admin. people I guess deleted mine. Has anyone else been deleted from it? I have no clue why I was. Will they delete people for no reason other than because the admin. people just don't share your views on particular things or something that you put down? That's the only thing I can think of for why they did that.

And I'm like seriously upset about this, it seemed like such a nice place and just within a day I was chatting with people quickly and it seemed like a thousand times better than myspace. 

It's just so strange.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

naoko said:


> I just got one yesterday but just found out that the admin. people I guess deleted mine. Has anyone else been deleted from it? I have no clue why I was. Will they delete people for no reason other than because the admin. people just don't share your views on particular things or something that you put down? That's the only thing I can think of for why they did that.
> 
> And I'm like seriously upset about this, it seemed like such a nice place and just within a day I was chatting with people quickly and it seemed like a thousand times better than myspace.
> 
> It's just so strange.


There are gay people on the site, and godless people, and normally if someone feels like censoring, the gays and the godless are the first to go.

May I ask what you had on your page that might have been perceived as offensive?


----------



## naoko

I had nothing offensive on it. The only thing I can think of is that I guess it had to do with saying I was an atheist and pro-choice. Like one of those or both gets you kicked out? I doubt it could be because of that though. It did seem odd in the religion section that there was no atheist/agnostic option, I did notice a lot of people that were religious but not that I came across that many to think that only religious people could be on it. And I would think it still has to be something other than that because that just seems a bit unethical to kick people out for those reasons.


----------



## FreeSoul

naoko - Your profile is still there. I looked it up. http://www.myanxiety.org/naoko



SAgirl said:


> I'm on there, but will not say my name.


Why not? :con

I caught up on adding people from the thread... ah, so there. opcorn


----------



## Kelly

http://www.myanxiety.org/aelfgifu

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Amocholes

Very slow. I think they need more bandwidth.


----------



## leppardess

Perrap39 said:


> uh...a lot of things are missing from my page...last night i changed the colors of my page and now they are back to normal. and i had 110 visits and now i have 97??? and some of my comments are gone and also my friends...what's going on? anyone know??


They just changed over to a new hosting and they probably lost data when the files were transferred.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

oh, my page is all messed up too. I lost most of my comments and i can't upload a pic at all


----------



## leppardess

If you're having trouble, let the owners of that site know. There's a contact form for that at the bottom lefthand side of the page.


----------



## LibertadIlusoria

It's working fine for me (except some people's pictures are showing up).

I just added everyone that I didn't already add. =)


----------



## Eraserhead

I can't see anybody's pictures...


----------



## Bon

Nicolay said:


> I can't see anybody's pictures...


In that case, I'm the tall thin blonde 36-24-36, I'm trying to get my boat into the lake;-)

Mine seems to be working fine;-)


----------



## archaic

I just joined: http://www.myanxiety.org/herjazz


----------



## FreeSoul

It seems like about 90% of people's pictures have been sucked up into the red X void.
Is is just a bandwith issue or have people's pics been lost?


----------



## Thunder

archaic said:


> I just joined: http://www.myanxiety.org/herjazz


 USER ERROR 
The user herjazz is not a member of our site.


----------



## archaic

Thunder said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just joined: http://www.myanxiety.org/herjazz
> 
> 
> 
> USER ERROR
> The user herjazz is not a member of our site.
Click to expand...

It shows up for me!


----------



## FreeSoul

Well the glitches are getting kind of annoying now...
I sent a message to "contact us" thing about it. I assuming they already know by now... but I just want to make sure. If I get a response I'll let you all know.


----------



## new_yorker

http://www.myanxiety.org/new_yorker


----------



## new_yorker

http://www.myanxiety.org/new_yorker


----------



## FreeSoul

Got a reply back that they are in the process of changing web hosts and servers. They know about what's happening.
But I wonder how long it'll be...


----------



## NewWorldOrder

http://www.myanxiety.org/necrophiliac


----------



## darkangel

http://www.myanxiety.org/darkangel


----------



## Eraserhead

A lot of the new people don't show up for some reason.


----------



## naoko

FreeSoul said:


> naoko - Your profile is still there. I looked it up. http://www.myanxiety.org/naoko


Yes, maybe it was just because of computer problems they were having. I was still getting messages for a while even though it said I did not have an account with them when I tried to log in. :banana


----------



## timoct

http://www.myanxiety.org/TimoCT


----------



## mere phantom

http://www.myanxiety.org/MerePhantom


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

*[url]http://www.myanxiety.org/bmsma1a2b3*[/url]


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

*Something's up with MyAnxiety*

Hey, folks. Just tried to check out my MyAnxiety page (need to actually do something with it ha!) and got this message:



> We apologize for the delay in the service of My Anxiety.org. *There was a few issues that jeopardized site security as well as your passwords and contact information.* Before anyone was able to abuse this security we temporarily took the site off line while we fixed it. We plan on having the site back up in running within the day. Once again, sorry for the delay.
> 
> Thank you, My Anxiety.org Staff
> 
> Esitmated Time for site to retun online: 9:00pm Eastern Time


Not sure what's up. Little worried.


----------



## leppardess

*Re: Something's up with MyAnxiety*



BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> Hey, folks. Just tried to check out my MyAnxiety page (need to actually do something with it ha!) and got this message:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We apologize for the delay in the service of My Anxiety.org. *There was a few issues that jeopardized site security as well as your passwords and contact information.* Before anyone was able to abuse this security we temporarily took the site off line while we fixed it. We plan on having the site back up in running within the day. Once again, sorry for the delay.
> 
> Thank you, My Anxiety.org Staff
> 
> Esitmated Time for site to retun online: 9:00pm Eastern Time
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what's up. Little worried.
Click to expand...

I think they did that just as a precaution :stu I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## mranonhello

There were lots of people who had odd occurances of their accounts deleted or edited by other people. It obviously was hacked no questions about that. If you had an account there and use the same password on that site as in other locations I would change your passwords to other sites ASAP incase they are planning on using that info to hack other things such as email accounts. If you re-register on the site when it comes back use a different password than on all your other sites just to be safe.


----------



## mranonhello

The site is back, I already changed my password to a new one.


----------



## mranonhello

Wow I got deleted now too, even after changed my password. I'd be very careful of that site ;\.


----------



## beanman80

*hereyago*

http://www.myanxiety.org/beanman80/


----------



## MidnightBlu

http://www.myanxiety.org/fasttimes


----------



## David1976

radfaraf said:


> Wow I got deleted now too, even after changed my password. I'd be very careful of that site ;\.


I agree.. I got tons of spam from them not too long ago so they probably got my info... I am cancelling my account right away..


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

David1976 said:


> radfaraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I got deleted now too, even after changed my password. I'd be very careful of that site ;\.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.. I got tons of spam from them not too long ago so they probably got my info... I am cancelling my account right away..
Click to expand...

Yeah! I got some emails from them inviting me to join a Muslim-style MySpace.

 I'm not a Muslim.


----------



## FreeSoul

Hmm, so you got that too?... twice i take it?
I think they got hacked and their e-mail list got leaked because I've heard of several others who got those e-mails too.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

FreeSoul said:


> Hmm, so you got that too?... twice i take it?
> I think they got hacked and their e-mail list got leaked because I've heard of several others who got those e-mails too.


Yep, twice.

*is still confused why some Muslim girls have to cover their hair and others don't*


----------



## Hobo Sapiens

It's a great idea, I just wish it wasn't down half of the time.

*shakes fist*


----------



## ColdFury

I can't even change my profile now, because whenever I do, the next day its reverted to an old version. :spit


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

Something stinks about the site....


----------



## Eraserhead

It sucks, I was really liking it. Is anyone familiar with iRulz? It seems like it's almost the same thing, and many people from MyAnxiety (including some SAS people) are on it...what gives?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

yeah, i registered at irulz...dunno why :lol 
but myanxiety.org got too screwy. Whats the point of making a profile if it's about to be deleted?(funny thing is i got my account deleted at irulz too...) meh! I think i'll give up on that crap and keep mySAS profile, it's about the same anyway  And i least i know there won't be too many problems here.


----------



## Noca

The site died as fast as it was born.


----------



## AdamCanada

if you read the last announcement on the site, it said that there was a copy cat site hacking in and doing all the stuff.

"It has come to our attention that our site was under an intentional and malicious security breach from a copy-cat site. We have taken the necessary precautions to upgrade our service to a new high-security platform. We know this has caused many users frustration. It is unfortunate that someone would go to this extend to attempt to sabotage such a well meaning community. 

Please be cautious when providing personal information such as username and passwords to outside communities that use this forum to spam their service. We are currently investigating the appropriate legal action to protect this community from these actions going forward. 

Thank you for your continued support and feedback. We are still polishing the site. - WebTribes Team"

i also got spam from irulz, not sure who the copy cat site was though, to bad they won't say.


----------



## Eraserhead

Yeah I got a touch of spam, nothing too bad. MyAnxiety is still alive and kickin' though (but it's lost a lot of of its sparkle). iRulz is better, I think.

EDIT: ****, I have no idea who to trust anymore. Someone on myAnxiety suggested that the iRulz people were the hackers and the copycats. It makes sense...considering their site is almost an _exact _copy of what myAnxiety was until a few days ago. In fact, I feel like an idiot for not thinking of that possibility myself. Are we all being played or what?


----------



## FreeSoul

To be honest, I'm not really sure what the deal is with iRulz... I'm on there, but I'm treading lightly until the situation reveals itself and stabilizes. Obviously i think something is going on with the two sites but at this point it's just suspicions, so I'm just watching.


----------



## ColdFury

irulz is the copy-cat site. The front page is written in some very broken english, and the irulz.com is registered some guy living in Pakistan...


----------



## mranonhello

Even though I got deleted from both sites they keep spamming me!


How childish is this one? Its one thing to tell us they are copycats and trying to steal members, and another to do it by calling us losers if we join their site. I'm still not clear how IRULZ has gotten our email addresses to mail us too....

IRULZ.com used phpfox software to make a website like myanxiety.org. They are trying to steal our idea and members.
We faced many problem previous days many users get deleted. Sorry to all. We were updating Our whole website to make it look like myspace
Many myspace users want to join our site but they dont like our old fashioned site thats why we have to update and only few of users have to face problems.
We have updated all site to new level. Please come and join myanxiety.org
Now you can have MYSPACE PROFILES on Myanxiety.org
Many more options
IRULZ.com is just for lossers nothing else. If you are IRULZ.com thats mean you are a losser.

DO YOU WANT TO BE A LOSSER ? If no then leave IRULZ.com
Come to join our cool updated site. Myspace version myanxiety.org


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

Perrap39 said:


> what?! how did you find that out??


http://www.whois.net/whois_new.cgi?d=IRULZ&tld=com


----------



## AdamCanada

holy crap, just read the blurb on the front page of irulz, you think they would get somone english to fix it, like even a member on there site.

"Welcome ! ! ! 
If you have problem of Anxiety , Depression , Weight Or Addicted of any thing and if you are tired of finding good clean ads free place and if you are tired of seeing awkward colours sites THEN Welcome to iRulz. Here you can find People like you. Soon we are going to open a new section where EXPERT will answers your anxiety , depression , weight or fear problems."

ive gotten one spam from myanxiety.org to
Irulz and another one called muslimarea, the last one is kind of weird. :con

all for social anxiety disorder, except those sites aren't supposed to be just for SA.


----------



## David1976

Anyone know how to delete your account on myanxiety? ... didn't see that option.. emailed the guy and posted on their board...


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

Delete? bwahaha! I doubt they support that feature.


----------



## Disintegrate

> DO YOU WANT TO BE A LOSSER ? If no then leave IRULZ.com
> Come to join our cool updated site. Myspace version myanxiety.org


I'm still trying to figure out what a "losser" is.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

Perrap39 said:


> BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perrap39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what?! how did you find that out??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.whois.net/whois_new.cgi?d=IRULZ&tld=com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the link. that is interesting
Click to expand...




> Technical Contactor:
> Web Souls [email protected] +92.426680013
> Websouls
> 14-Commercial, Cavalry Ground Lahore
> Lahore,Punjab,PK 54000


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

eh. *waves hand* Pakistan. You know. Like Russia, but with Islam. :cig


----------



## Becky

David1976 said:


> Anyone know how to delete your account on myanxiety? ... didn't see that option.. emailed the guy and posted on their board...


Go to your profile page and there's a link that says cancel account. I just deleted the one for SAS. That email they sent out about being a loser if you join another site did not sit well with me at all.


----------



## Becky

radfaraf said:


> Even though I got deleted from both sites they keep spamming me!
> 
> How childish is this one? Its one thing to tell us they are copycats and trying to steal members, and another to do it by calling us losers if we join their site. I'm still not clear how IRULZ has gotten our email addresses to mail us too....


I'm assuming myanxiety gave them to irulz.


----------



## FreeSoul

I dunno... I got that e-mail warning also but I'm wondering if it's legit. It's still in broken english and I got it twice like the muslimarea one. It just doesn't sound professional at all which makes be doubt it...
I still think myanxiety had their user e-mail list hacked and stolen so I'm wary of e-mails from both sites right now.


----------



## Thunder

They are owned by webtribes.inc which owns about 8 other sites like that. It isnt cool them sharing our email address and 6 emails in a week is a bit much.


----------



## ColdFury

I got that spam about being a "loser", but I checked the headers and it appears to have been sent from the Irulz ISP, not the normal ISP the myanxiety e-mail is sent from...


----------



## FreeSoul

ColdFury said:


> I got that spam about being a "loser", but I checked the headers and it appears to have been sent from the Irulz ISP, not the normal ISP the myanxiety e-mail is sent from...


Huh... that's what I suspected. 
My opinion of Irulz is going way downhill now... :x


----------



## FreeSoul

Thunder said:


> They are owned by webtribes.inc which owns about 8 other sites like that. It isnt cool them sharing our email address and 6 emails in a week is a bit much.


Just curious Thunder, but where did you figure that from?
I don't see webtribes mentioned anywhere on Irulz like on the others(myanxiety, depressiontribe etc), and the webtribesinc.com site doesn't list them.


----------



## Thunder

ColdFury said:


> I got that spam about being a "loser", but I checked the headers and it appears to have been sent from the Irulz ISP, not the normal ISP the myanxiety e-mail is sent from...


Interesting. Wonder how they got the myanxiety.org email I used because I rarely use it. Something is wrong and I don't want any part of it.



Code:


muslimarea.com
"muslimarea" <[email protected]>
from unknown (HELO linhost221.prod.mesa1.secureserver.net) ([64.202.163.152]) (envelope-sender <[email protected]>) by smtpout19-02.prod.mesa1.secureserver.net (qmail-ldap-1.03) with SMTP 
<[email protected]>




Code:


myanxiety.org
"myanxiety.org" <[email protected]>
from unknown (HELO linhost221.prod.mesa1.secureserver.net) ([64.202.163.152]) (envelope-sender <[email protected]>) by smtpout19-02.prod.mesa1.secureserver.net (qmail-ldap-1.03) with SMTP 
<[email protected]>




Code:


irulz.com
"irulz" <[email protected]>
from unknown (HELO linhost134.prod.mesa1.secureserver.net) ([64.202.163.13]) (envelope-sender <[email protected]>) by smtpout18-01.prod.mesa1.secureserver.net (qmail-ldap-1.03) with SMTP
<[email protected]>


----------



## Bon

Becky said:


> David1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to delete your account on myanxiety? ... didn't see that option.. emailed the guy and posted on their board...
> 
> 
> 
> Go to your profile page and there's a link that says cancel account. I just deleted the one for SAS. That email they sent out about being a loser if you join another site did not sit well with me at all.
Click to expand...

I'm not able to cancel account.


----------



## Bon

Finally got it cancelled!

Go to my account , settings, my account settings , the top left corner it says "cancel account"


----------



## Thunder

FreeSoul said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are owned by webtribes.inc which owns about 8 other sites like that. It isnt cool them sharing our email address and 6 emails in a week is a bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious Thunder, but where did you figure that from?
> I don't see webtribes mentioned anywhere on Irulz like on the others(myanxiety, depressiontribe etc), and the webtribesinc.com site doesn't list them.
Click to expand...

I was referring to myanxiety.org. Don't know anything about the other one, never been there.


----------



## David1976

thank you....


----------



## Thunder

Thunder said:


> FreeSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are owned by webtribes.inc which owns about 8 other sites like that. It isnt cool them sharing our email address and 6 emails in a week is a bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious Thunder, but where did you figure that from?
> I don't see webtribes mentioned anywhere on Irulz like on the others(myanxiety, depressiontribe etc), and the webtribesinc.com site doesn't list them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to myanxiety.org. Don't know anything about the other one, never been there.
Click to expand...

I take that back, I do know a little about them.


Code:


64.202.163.13   irulz.com linhost134.prod.mesa1.secureserver.net




Code:


69.64.72.253   myanxiety.org

All those emails we got came from someone with irulz.com. The question is, how did someone at irulz.com get our email addresses? And if they got our email address, what else did they get? Personally I'm staying away from both sites and I've changed all my passwords. If you want to belong to either site I would suggest you not use a password you use anywhere else.
I'm also going to unsticky this topic.


----------



## Bon

Thunder said:


> .All those emails we got came from someone with irulz.com. The question is, how did someone at irulz.com get our email addresses? And if they got our email address, what else did they get? Personally I'm staying away from both sites and I've changed all my passwords. If you want to belong to either site I would suggest you not use a password you use anywhere else.


Exactly, I've been getting a lot of spam, since this deal happened.

Now, I'm NOT computer savy when it comes to viruses, worms etc, however, if the party can get our email addresses, email was sent out, for those that opened it, could it have contained a worm of sorts. I could be way off base, just a question. I'm not overly concerned, however I do my banking on line. I like my privacy;-) I'm funny that way.


----------



## Thunder

None of the emails I got had a virus but that doesn't mean you couldn't get one in the future.
I don't know how either of those sites are set up but I'll say this. If someone managed to hack into the SAS server and download the databases (the DOD got hacked, the Governor of California got hacked, we're not immune) the most anyone could get is email addresses. All passwords on all our sites are encrypted. It is possible to decrypt a password but it sure isn't something most hackers can do.


----------



## Amocholes

I just cancelled my account


----------



## TruSeeker777

I canceled mine this morning.


----------



## ghostgurl

I got a couple of emails from irulz.com too. I didn't see the point in joining though since I was already joined to myanxiety and it was excatly the same site, so I'm sticking with myanxiety.


----------



## mere phantom

Myanxiety posted this on their site:



> It has come to our attention that our site was under an intentional and malicious security breach from a copy-cat site. We have taken the necessary precautions to upgrade our service to a new high-security platform. We know this has caused many users frustration. It is unfortunate that someone would go to this extend to attempt to sabotage such a well meaning community.
> 
> Please be cautious when providing personal information such as username and passwords to outside communities that use this forum to spam their service. We are currently investigating the appropriate legal action to protect this community from these actions going forward.
> 
> Thank you for your continued support and feedback. We are still polishing the site. - WebTribes Team


----------



## Thunder

A lot of things just don't add up. Both sites together don't have 1000 members between them. Why would someone with the know how to hack a site and steal email addresses bother with hacking a site with 700 members?


----------



## Becky

Thunder said:


> A lot of things just don't add up. Both sites together don't have 1000 members between them. Why would someone with the know how to hack a site and steal email addresses bother with hacking a site with 700 members?


How about they gave out our email's and are trying to cover their butt now.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

That site was fun for a week or so, but it seems dead now.

I'm glad I made up a unique password for that site - I have such a bad habit of sharing passwords between web sites.


----------



## 302

Should I cancel my account? I joined on the 10th oct. Would I need to change my passwords? seeing as I use the same password everywhere else.


----------



## Becky

302 said:


> Should I cancel my account? I joined on the 10th oct. Would I need to change my passwords? seeing as I use the same password everywhere else.


I'd change my passwords


----------



## Thunder

http://www.myanxiety.org/forum.php?sub_ ... lease_read


----------



## Bon

Bas tards didn't they check out who they hired.


----------



## Thunder

Has anyone gotten an email from them saying their account had been compromised? **** happens but damn, inform your members that their password has been stolen.


----------



## Disintegrate

Thunder said:


> Has anyone gotten an email from them saying their account had been compromised? @#%$ happens but damn, inform your members that their password has been stolen.


I have not.


----------



## shoe

I was *deleted *from myanxiety.org WITHOUT warning after I brought up the following points in a blog:

The user 'Dtest' is really the owner of myanxiety.org as well as webtribesinc.com (search on WHOIS will reveal (edit), the same name he signs his blogs with - and you can actually find him on myspace too).

On his blogs, he has TWICE deceived people, first with the post that 'I just happened to stumble on this site' and second that 'I'm only an employee'. WRONG. He OWNS the site. And from what it looks like, probably is in dealings with irulz.com people.

Check out this picture on his site:
http://www.myanxiety.org/inc/img/pinoy/logo.jpg

Same kind of design as that on the site he contends is owned by the irulz people, http://www.muslimarea.com.

This looks like one f'in huge conspiracy.

Oh, also, like I said.. I have found his, and also his wife's myspace accounts (through friends' help) and found that they together SPAMMED Myspace. What this says is that they are spammers themselves. Hmm.. and there was spam sent to their members.. coincidence?

Also, whats questionable is - how did this former developer get PASSWORD information? That is supposed to be protected from even the administrator's seeing.

Oh well, all I can say is - thank you Thunder for trying here to develop something like they have there. I wish I could have more options to develop it like a myspace page, but I feel so much safer here.


----------



## shoe

NOTE: DTest deleted the first blog post as I had assumed he would. I captured it beforehand though. You'll notice he pretends to have 'happened' upon this site:

--------------------------------------------------------
Let it out... 
DATE: 31 Aug 2006, 10:00 am / MOOD: Bored 

I stumbled upon this website and figured it's worth a try. Anything to have people around that can relate and not judge what I'm going through. I mean anxiety seems like it should be easy to overcome...yeah right.


----------



## shoe

One final thing to mention (sorry guys):

The following site, hosted by the same guy, is using 'secureserver.net', the exact same server Ryan himself says in that post:



DTest/Ryan said:


> All his websites are hosted with GoDaddy in the US with the default Nameservers of secureserver.net


 from http://www.myanxiety.org/forum.php?...id=152&sub_id=irulz_investigation_please_read
*edit: he removed the forum thread since other people pointed out his deceiving, but his blog is still intact at: http://www.myanxiety.org/Dtest/blog/

Now, check out the 'secureserver.net' servers in the list off the WHOIS search for another of Ryan's sites: 
http://www.jumbledletters.org

Also, the 'spam' email came from [email protected], not the [email protected] one he mentions

WHOIS searches: http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/index.jsp


----------



## MissBrownEyes

awesome I cant wait to see how this works out... I thought it ment like you add a group to your reg myspace and i was gonna say NO WAY jose

http://www.myanxiety.org/MissBrownEyes/


----------



## Thunder

shoe said:


> One final thing to mention (sorry guys):
> 
> The following site, hosted by the same guy, is using 'secureserver.net', the exact same server Ryan himself says in that post:
> 
> 
> 
> DTest/Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> All his websites are hosted with GoDaddy in the US with the default Nameservers of secureserver.net
> 
> 
> 
> from http://www.myanxiety.org/forum.php?...id=152&sub_id=irulz_investigation_please_read
> 
> Now, check out the 'secureserver.net' servers in the list off the WHOIS search for another of Ryan's sites:
> http://www.jumbledletters.org
> 
> Also, the 'spam' email came from [email protected], not the [email protected] one he mentions
> 
> WHOIS searches: http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/index.jsp
Click to expand...

http://www.cheerleadingspot.com/help/security
http://samspade.org/whois/jumbledletters.org
http://samspade.org/whois/cheerleadingspot.com
http://samspade.org/whois/webtribesinc.com


----------



## shoe

Thunder said:


> http://www.cheerleadingspot.com/help/security
> http://samspade.org/whois/jumbledletters.org
> http://samspade.org/whois/cheerleadingspot.com
> http://samspade.org/whois/webtribesinc.com


Very interesting hehe. Hey thats a cool tool, I'll have to bookmark that.

And some wonder just how far down does the rabbit hole go. I do have extra bits on him, but won't post them.

Too bad I don't know of anything really to help protect people on those sites. Obviously I was dumb in publicly posting what I did - the smart thing would have been to do it through PM's or something.


----------



## Thunder

Perrap39 said:


> so is iRulz safe at all?


No, neither place is.


----------



## Becky

shoe said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cheerleadingspot.com/help/security
> http://samspade.org/whois/jumbledletters.org
> http://samspade.org/whois/cheerleadingspot.com
> http://samspade.org/whois/webtribesinc.com
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting hehe. Hey thats a cool tool, I'll have to bookmark that.
> 
> And some wonder just how far down does the rabbit hole go. I do have extra bits on him, but won't post them.
> 
> Too bad I don't know of anything really to help protect people on those sites. Obviously I was dumb in publicly posting what I did - the smart thing would have been to do it through PM's or something.
Click to expand...

I think it's good that our member's were informed that there was something not right about those sites.


----------



## 302

I made a new account with a complete different password that I don't use for anything else. Am I safe or should I forget the whole myanxiety.org?


----------



## Thunder

Just read this thread and make up your own mind.


----------

